# What is the rarest game you own?



## Stephano (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know how much of you are collectors but I find the concept of collecting games quite interesting. While I myself am not a collector, it's cool to do research on rare and expensive games. So what's the rarest game you own?

I do not have much but the rarest games I own are Fire Embelm Path of radiance ($60) and Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn ($80). They are aren't the rarest GC/Wii game but they are hard to find at a low price.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 4, 2017)

The rarest "game" I own is a PSOne GTA collector's edition pack which includes GTA 1, GTA 2 and GTA London + Maps of the different cities


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2017)

I should rummage through me retro games for that.
As for the newer gens... does that include limited collectors editions?


----------



## Stephano (Oct 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I should rummage through me retro games for that.
> As for the newer gens... does that include limited collectors editions?


I guess if they are really saught after. An non-example would be the DS3 collectors edition because it was widely available. What are some rare collectors editions?


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 4, 2017)

Got SBK2 , Starcraft 64, HSV racing, aus PAL yoshis story (green yoshi on cart), ENG PAL Shadowgate 64... (amongst my full PAL N64 Cart set)

Picked up Metroid prime trilogy and xenoblade for wii the other day, theyre pretty neat, arent they?

Oh and twin snakes for GC.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 4, 2017)

Fire emblem Fates Special Edition, is unopened and in a case.

Edit: Also have the box, pokewalker and cartridges for SoulSilver and HeartGold.

Edit2: Also still have PT downloaded on my PS4.


----------



## pustal (Oct 4, 2017)

I guess Legend of Dragoon, PAL for the PS1.

Aside from that, if it counts, I have Deus Ex 1 & 2 signed by Warren Spector (and, stretching out a bit, I have a poster signed by the main staff crew from The Last of Us).


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I guess if they are really saught after. An non-example would be the DS3 collectors edition because it was widely available. What are some rare collectors editions?



If got the GTA Trilogy pack for Xbox (still has the seal stuck on the bottom of the box ;p
Bioshock 2 Rapture edition
Bioshock 2 KOR
Bioshock Infinite Ultimate Songbird edition.
Duke Nukem Forever collectors (funny thing, bought it for 20 quid due to an error at the webshop)
Ni No Kuni steelcase (still tracking down a "cheapo" Wizards edition)
Halo Reach limited collectors
GTA 5 limited collectors
Steelcase of Killzone 2

That's what I know from the top of me head.
Most of the things are still in boxes, I'm expected to have me own place again in just over half a year.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Probably my special pokawalker edition of Soul Silver. Box intact.


----------



## VitaType (Oct 4, 2017)

~Deleted~


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Probably my special pokawalker edition of Soul Silver. Box intact.


Those Pokewalkers aren't worth much, I don't know if the box adds anything to the value though.


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 4, 2017)

Dunno. But I have pal "collector" Xenoblade Chronicles with the red controller, the three poster, the artbook for the 1000 first buyer in France and the coin from the club Nintendo when you had registered the game plus pandora's tower and the last story.

Quite a nice set for first Xenoblade. Also I have some Nintendo collector on 3DS and WiiU who are pretty rare I thing (like Tokyo Mirage Session fortissimo)


----------



## GentlemanPotato (Oct 4, 2017)

Bought Thousand Year Door from a charity shop for 50p a while ago, worth at least £60


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 4, 2017)

Well not too sure what's too rare other than special editions, I have the GTA Trilogy collection for PS2, which others seem to mention. I got the Fates SE, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Persona 5, Bravely Second and probably some others.


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 4, 2017)

Some valuable games of some consoles i have :


ATARI - Jaguar - Atari Karts
NINTENDO - 3DS - Majora's Mask Special Edition (New)
NINTENDO - 64DD - F-Zero X Expansion Kit (Mint)
NINTENDO - GB - Link's Awakening
NINTENDO - GBA - The Legend Of Zelda The Minish Cap (Console bundle, New)
NINTENDO - GBC - The Legend Of Zelda Oracle Of Seasons (New)
NINTENDO - GC - The Legend Of Zelda Twilight Princess (New)
NINTENDO - NES - Kirby's Adventure (New)
NINTENDO - N64 - Conker Bad Fur Day (Mint)
NINTENDO - SNES - Demon's Crest
NINTENDO - WII - The Legend Of Zelda Skyward Sword (Wiimote bundle, New)
NINTENDO - WiiU - The Legend Of Zelda The Windwaker HD (Amiibo bundle, New)
PHILIPS - CDi - Link The Faces Of Evil
SEGA - MS - Fantasy Zone
SEGA - SCD - Sonic CD (Mint)
SEGA - MD - Sonic Knuckles (Console bundle, New)
SEGA - SAT - Burning Rangers (Mint)
SNK - NGCD - Pulstar
SONY - PS - Final Fantasy Anthology (New)
SONY - PS2 - Ico (Special Edition)
SONY - PSP - Kingdom Hearts birth By Sleep (Special Edition)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 4, 2017)

Don't actually know. I have a bunch of Game Boy games with their boxes intact, however. kek, a couple years ago I happened to run into a store which still had new-in-box stock that went unsold for years. Got myself Metroid Fusion for around 20€ there. Never opened it, don't plan on doing it. Got a few more games there, too.


----------



## bowser (Oct 4, 2017)

I have Bomberman The Second Attack for Nintendo 64.

I also have FIFA 14 for Wii and 3DS. I'm talking about the North American versions here, not the UK versions which are very common. Maybe another person on this site may have the 3DS version but I doubt anyone has the Wii version.


----------



## choupette (Oct 4, 2017)

my main are on ps1 : castlevania sotn, valkyrie profile, suikoden and suikoden 2 all in their original editions.
also ff3 excellent condition (box, maps, documentation, every little ad from back then)

edit, oh, in fact I should add they are all in excellent condition, but I just went to usa this summer, and I was surprised that most snes era games are sold without their original box, hence why I just said it for ff3 ^^'


----------



## Essometer (Oct 4, 2017)

Sealed english copy of Ever17.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2017)

I still own an ITALIAN DUBBED Abe's odyssey and Silent Bomber for psx! the SB's voice dub sucked ass so hard!

ps. And Original copy of MGS Twin snake for gamecube as well


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 4, 2017)

Essometer said:


> Sealed english copy of Ever17.


Pfiou that's quite the treasure


----------



## Essometer (Oct 4, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> Pfiou that's quite the treasure


Indeed, found it in a german online shop that had a clearance sale. Costed me 35€. Couldn't believe it when I found it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 4, 2017)

I used to own dragon warrior 1&2 for gameboy color. I sold it when I didn’t know what I was doing. R.O.B (nes) was a casualty as well.


----------



## G0R3Z (Oct 4, 2017)

I basically only collect gamecube stuff and i'm not a collector of much else, but I do have a nearly complete Gamecube Collection including some rarities such as a Panasonic Q, Crystal Chronicles White Console in Box and a Club Nintendo Wario Controller in the box. The Club Nintendo controller was given to me by a friend who wasn't collecting gamecube stuff anymore, so it was actually free. There's a few things I'm probably not going to be able to get like the Gundam Console that is nigh impossible to get.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 4, 2017)

Some where in my garage I have a copy of Super Mario All Stars + Super Mario World


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Oct 4, 2017)

Probably Zombie Nation for NES CIB. It went for 600-700 the last time I checked.


----------



## Axido (Oct 4, 2017)

An unopened MGS V Collector's Edition, I guess. Sadly, it's not the Japanese one with the 1:1 sized bionic arm. :/

And an Undertale CE for PS Vita is shipping to my location right now. That music box pendant really got me sold on this one.


----------



## Paranoid V (Oct 4, 2017)

A couple of SNES games. DKC3, Megaman X2 and Chrono Trigger


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 4, 2017)

I own more than 30 Game and Watch games. Some of them are rare and collectors are paying crazy prices. I bought them piece by piece over the years and always payed way below the average. At some day I stopped to colect them, because the prices just got too high.


----------



## Mikemk (Oct 4, 2017)

As a kid I had the Zelda Collector's edition, but the disk broke.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody said cubic ninja yet


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 4, 2017)

Not any that I know of, unfortunately. Probably the thing I own that's the most "expensive" game I own would be my Fallout 4 Pipboy edition, but they don't sell for much these days. None of the N64 games or PS1 games I currently own are worth anything.

The Shield Portable maybe, if that counts. I have one of those and people are selling them for like $200-$300 online still I think cuz hardly anyone bought them  

If consoles count, I have an original Halo edition XBOX NIB sitting in a storage locker, which would sell for a fair bit I'm sure. I also have a Pikachu edition N64 with controller and Hey You Pikachu + working mic, but no box or anything.


----------



## G0R3Z (Oct 4, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not any that I know of, unfortunately. Probably the thing I own that's the most "expensive" game I own would be my Fallout 4 Pipboy edition, but they don't sell for much these days. None of the N64 games or PS1 games I currently own are worth anything.
> 
> The Shield Portable maybe, if that counts. I have one of those and people are selling them for like $200-$300 online still I think cuz hardly anyone bought them
> 
> If consoles count, I have an original Halo edition XBOX NIB sitting in a storage locker, which would sell for a fair bit I'm sure. I also have a Pikachu edition N64 with controller and Hey You Pikachu + working mic, but no box or anything.



Pikachu N64s have been steadily going up in price. Even those without a box are worth a couple hundred dollars in the US, boxed in good condition they can be worth five hundred dollars.


----------



## Ridge (Oct 4, 2017)

If I were to guess? I suppose Conker's Bad Fur Day? I probably should go through my collection sometime.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 4, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I'm surprised nobody said cubic ninja yet


I have three copies in my household. One unopened.


----------



## Issac (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a few that I hold high in my collection. I don't know if they can be called rare though:

The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition (that Gamecube one). 
The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker Collector's Edition (Gamecube, comes with an extra disc with Ocarina of Time and Master Quest).

Silent Hill 3 and 4 for PS2, both signed by Akira Yamaoka. (Not rare games, but the autograph makes it a bit more unique. Especially since he wrote "Stockholm" too (in Japanese)).

Chrono Trigger, complete in box with manual and map, for the SNES.

I can't remember any more games I have that may be considered rare...  I mean, my old boxed Link's Awakening that I got in 1994... but it's not *rare* it's just precious to me.
Oh, and I don't count things like these (that I have):
New Super Mario Bro's Wii in a tin can.
Zelda Spirit Tracks in a huge tin can with some figurines.
Wind Waker HD with huge Ganondorf figurine.
Skyward Sword with gold wiimote.

I do have some Famicom and Super Famicom games, some boxed and in super nice condition. Dunno how rare those may be.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 4, 2017)

I think the rarest game I own probably would be QWAK! for Gameboy Advance.  The creator of the original Amiga game over a decade ago bought up 300 rewriteable cartridges and created a GBA version of the game and did a production run of the game with just 300 units.  It came in a general single game snap case, a cheap color sticker thrown over the old chinese flash one, and then a color printer folded/stapled manual.  It has all the stages, all the features, and a battery to back up your scores too.  I have no idea what kind of value someone would throw at such a low run developer created unlicensed game but I think that fits for rare.

You can see it here: http://www.qwak.co.uk/pages/gba/
Just click buy to see the product, the link is to screen shots/info about it.

Actual value wise kind of rare not sure  I don't have a heap of stuff but some games go into the hundreds, or higher if you count a game as a pinball machine.  Like the topic starter I just have some stuff that can't be had cheap but you can get if you pay up like GB Trip World among other stuff.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 4, 2017)

Probably nothing, as i don't do collecting (sold my snes and a good handful of games a year ago). I'll have to check the cellar, but if they're not thrown away...
-a copy of gameboy's Kirby pinball land. Really liked this game, so kept it when the gameboy itself was thrown away (it was dead after about ten years since launch date).
-super street fighter 2 turbo on floppies (of which one copied). The first pic game i ever bought, and the second disk had an error. The store wouldn't turn my money (it worked on their machine), so I grudgingly copied it from someone. That incident set my mind on piracy for years, which is probably also why i kept it so long
-Ultima four or five. This is even weirder, as i can't remember how i got it in the first place (it had a manual and a beautiful map on a handkerchief). My PC wasn't powerful enough back then, so i never got around to even play it (besides... i think i could barely read English at that age).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2017)

Most of the things I own are PAL games so probably not worth the match, never mind the fuel, used to burn them were I getting rid of them.

Likewise I don't actually know the "rarest", by which I mean most expensive, games for a given system as you in turn get things like NCAA College Basketball 2K3 on the gamecube (it is a sports game, aka the dross you usually have to filter through in car boot sales and charity shops, but apparently it is really rare and so expensive as a result) the wind waker/metroid double pack on the gamecube -- while the base games don't go for lunch money this disc apparently clocks hundreds (it only came bundled with systems for a limited period or something).

By and large I have not really sold or traded anything from the PS1 on up. To that end as nobody wanted them at the time I have a reasonable collection of most of the good PAL N64 and GC games, even still have the cardboard boxes for most of the N64 games (albeit flattened and stuck in another cardboard box). PS1 I did not accrue quite as nice a collection for but it seems some of the final fantasy games and similar don't go for nothing.

I did once pay up for a boxed copy of Tetris Advance, aka the one good commercial tetris on the GBA http://www.success-corp.co.jp/software/gba/tetris/ but I see I can now find that for a 1000 yen.

I mostly only collect games I like or that have a really nice example, or early example, of a given mechanic or gameplay style, or maybe something notable in the censorship world. Kind of kicking myself for not picking up a stack of sega CD games at the dump a while back as it would have meant I own a copy of night trap.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2017)

possibly the donkey kong country competition cart that was played in the blockbuster gaming championship.  lol


----------



## SANIC (Oct 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Most of the things I own are PAL games so probably not worth the match, never mind the fuel, used to burn them were I getting rid of them.
> 
> Likewise I don't actually know the "rarest", by which I mean most expensive, games for a given system as you in turn get things like NCAA College Basketball 2K3 on the gamecube (it is a sports game, aka the dross you usually have to filter through in car boot sales and charity shops, but apparently it is really rare and so expensive as a result) the wind waker/metroid double pack on the gamecube -- while the base games don't go for lunch money this disc apparently clocks hundreds (it only came bundled with systems for a limited period or something).
> 
> ...


How much did Tetris Advance cost


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2017)

SANIC said:


> How much did Tetris Advance cost


Can't remember exactly and the thing will be in my legacy emails so I am not pulling those up for this. Probably something like £50 8 or so years ago.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2017)

Use to own. 

Clay Fighters Sculptures Cut 

The rare N64 Block Buster exclusive Edition.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I bought it used at Gamestop for around 7 bucks in early 2000's.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2017)

I got Metroid Prime 3 for $5 at GameStop.

I go went the Toy Vault (where they sell old toys and video games), and saw it going for about $40.

Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Maxbeta (Oct 5, 2017)

- A few SNES games including a JAP Street Fighter Alpha 2 Import cart, Stunt Race FX, Chrono Trigger, Megaman 7 and Megaman and Bass.
- Original PS1 CIB Longbox Ridge Racer, Resident Evil, Tekken, Doom, NBA JAM, Loaded, Street Fighter Alpha and Twisted Metal.
- Donkey Kong Coleco Cartridge


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2017)

Issac said:


> I have a few that I hold high in my collection. I don't know if they can be called rare though:
> 
> The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition (that Gamecube one).
> The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker Collector's Edition (Gamecube, comes with an extra disc with Ocarina of Time and Master Quest).
> ...


Oh the Zelda's Ocarina Master quest gamecube edition is rare?
I got that brand new at block buster for 5 bucks around 2004.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2017)

Maxbeta said:


> - A few SNES games including a JAP Street Fighter Alpha 2 Import cart, Stunt Race FX, Chrono Trigger, Megaman 7 and Megaman and Bass.
> - Original PS1 CIB Longbox Ridge Racer, Resident Evil, Tekken, Doom, NBA JAM, Loaded, Street Fighter Alpha and Twisted Metal.
> - Donkey Kong Coleco Cartridge



I'll take Megaman 7 off your hands.


----------



## Maxbeta (Oct 5, 2017)

I think he meant its a rare find nowadays.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

A bootleg Crash Game for the gba "Crash Bandicoot IV" the back of the cartdrige says
"Nlntendo" instead of "Nintendo" and well, it´s a terrible game

take a look (not my video)


----------



## Maxbeta (Oct 5, 2017)

godreborn said:


> I'll take Megaman 7 off your hands.


lol its looking quite krusty on the outside (label chipping off) so I stored the original packaging and moved the board to a custom cart with new label to conserve it fresh.


----------



## Mikemk (Oct 5, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Oh the Zelda's Ocarina Master quest gamecube edition is rare?
> I got that brand new at block buster for 5 bucks around 2004.


GameStop sells it for $20 on their website, so I'm going to say no.


----------



## Maxbeta (Oct 5, 2017)

Sinon said:


> A bootleg Crash Game for the gba "Crash Bandicoot IV" the back of the cartdrige says
> "Nlntendo" instead of "Nintendo" and well, it´s a terrible game
> 
> take a look (not my video)



So bootleggy that the title screen blinks hehehe


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2017)

Maxbeta said:


> lol its looking quite krusty on the outside (label chipping off) so I stored the original packaging and moved the board to a custom cart with new label to conserve it fresh.



I have several carts that I play on my retron including all Mega Man games.  7 has eluded me since it's so expensive.  that and Mega Man X3 are two games I need.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2017)

Maxbeta said:


> I think he meant its a rare find nowadays.


Clay fighter sculptures cut is a very rare game. Only 20,000 were produced. The only way to get your hands on it was to rent it when it first came out. I got lucky I found it at gamestop used. I had no idea it was rare at the time.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not the game, but the Tempest 2000 soundtrack CD that was only sold with Jaguar CD systems is a rare find.


----------



## Maxbeta (Oct 5, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Clay fighter sculptures cut is a very rare game. Only 20,000 were produced. The only way to get your hands on it was to rent it when it first came out. I got lucky I found it at gamestop used. I had no idea it was rare at the time.


Oh I wasn't doubting the rarity of that one. Was talking about the LOZ. I remember working as an Assistant Manager for FYE back then and we had so many copies we had to start giving them out with any Gamecube game purchase. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's not the game, but the Tempest 2000 soundtrack CD that was only sold with Jaguar CD systems is a rare find.


Nice! That OST is amazing! I still have my Nocturn of The Moonlight Import CD like new. Some OST you just HAVE to get.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2017)

Maxbeta said:


> Oh I wasn't doubting the rarity of that one. Was talking about the LOZ. I remember working as an Assistant Manager for FYE back then and we had so many copies we had to start giving them out with any Gamecube game purchase. lol


Ya I guess thats how I got Zelda for 5 bucks. I sold sculptures cut for around 100 bucks. Amazing since I bought it 7 bucks. The label was scratched, with half of it missing. Amazing that I was still able to sell for 100 cart only.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)

Is there a list of rares or expensive games to rely on? I own many games but I don't know what are the ones that should be worth mentioning.

I know for sure I own Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes on Gamecube, and Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, apparently rare? I got both of them for pretty cheap.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 5, 2017)

I got tons of games, but I don't know what to consider "rare" since many of the ones posted aren't actually that hard to find, but I guess some I got that are hard to find nowadays are Lucas Art's Outlaws collector edition, the original Grim Fandango in all it's glory and the entire Phantasmagoria (physical copy, all 7 disks which are impossible to find nowadays)...


----------



## xflamer234 (Oct 5, 2017)

Naruto Broken Bond ( Cost $80)


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2017)

probably these


----------



## AzerothArg (Oct 5, 2017)

A bootleg Crystalis for the Famicom. That actually saves. I've only seen 2 carts in my life. this one is the only that can save.
The Wii U version of Breath of the Wild, I gues...


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 5, 2017)

It would be the original PC version of Final Fantasy 7, with box. I also have the PS1 original one (not the platinium one)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> probably these
> 
> snip


I own Collector's Edition, wasn't that hard to find. Not very expensive either.


AzerothArg said:


> The Wii U version of Breath of the Wild


You think? My local video game store had plenty of them on the shelf. Or maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 5, 2017)

Solatorobo with packaging + music CD.  Great game!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't collect games. I suppose the rarest thing I have is an original Wii copy of Xenoblade Chronicles. Bought it on launch day back when Xenoblade was still an obscure series no one had heard of, still has its "$39.99 GameStop NEW" sticker on it. I remember those selling for upwards of $200 at one point.


----------



## Ricken (Oct 5, 2017)

My collection of games is a bore.. My rarest is probably a copy of Wind Waker with all the manuals


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 5, 2017)

i have hagane snes, MUSHA genesis, the punisher genesis, mvc2 for dc xbx & ps2, sealed pokemon emerald, sealed pokemon heartgold & soulsilver with pokewalkers


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Is there a list of rares or expensive games to rely on? I own many games but I don't know what are the ones that should be worth mentioning.
> 
> I know for sure I own Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes on Gamecube, and Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, apparently rare? I got both of them for pretty cheap.



If you have ever looked at comics and thought that world strange then games gets worse, plus the really high end grades things like comics (oh no tiny little chip off the corner of the label, hundreds less because of it). It all fluctuates all the time as well. usually dropping a lot at the end of a console's life and beyond it until around the time the next one dies and then prices suddenly shoot up -- I still remember wandering into a thread about someone's potentially fake copy of ninja cop/ninja 5.0 wondering why anybody would do that (it is a solid little game but one I had thought fairly common). It is not all high quality games either and some are just rare and get silly prices, or might have been pulled from the shelves (Stadium Events on the NES being a classic example), or might only be rare in a given region (usually Europe/PAL for this one but North America is not absent, especially for consoles that did not do as well over there -- give or take online tat sellers then trying to find Amiga and BBC micro games in the US is probably a pain, here it is no longer bags at car boot sales/yard sales but quite doable).
I don't know if the pattern will continue with the PS3 and 360 either as there are a lot more of those out there than previous generations. On the flip side with the relative failures of the wii and wii u when it comes to games they will probably see that happen a bit more, actually Nintendo home consoles with them not having been the place for games for the N64 on up are a good bet here.

So yeah no kind of authority people look to like an auctioneer magazine or a Miller's Antiques, and I am not aware of any database like I might use for other things (one that say will split by region, sub version, link things together -- I mentioned the Zelda-Metroid double pack thing earlier and you see such things in books from time to time). Your best bet then is to tap it into a search engine as it makes good fodder for forums and gaming (be they actually retro focused or having a slow news day). Or if you want individual games into ebay and amazon (ebay completed is one thing, amazon tends to be a nice info store as people just leave things up). There are a few services that allow you to scan in barcodes with your phone and search on from there, don't know if there are any OCR/optical recognition options for loose carts but I can see it happening as it is an easier thing to set up in that world.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a sealed copy of EarthBound that I never used due to my SNES disappearing when I was little, is that special


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't know. I'll update if I find anything


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 5, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I don't collect games. I suppose the rarest thing I have is an original Wii copy of Xenoblade Chronicles. Bought it on launch day back when Xenoblade was still an obscure series no one had heard of, still has its "$39.99 GameStop NEW" sticker on it. I remember those selling for upwards of $200 at one point.


Seriously? I bought a copy because the game was very good and to support operation rainfall. Never seen it above market price.
... Not now either, unfortunately. A quick Google showed someone selling it for ten bucks.

Edit: nevermind. I was wrong. That offer was for the manual. Offers on the game start at at least three times that and go up to a 100 bucks. That's pretty rare for a game on the system, i guess.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Bootleg cartridge for SNES, a rom hack of Nigel Mansell's World Championship Racing called "Ayrton Senna".

It just translates the game, changes the opening movie and has Senna giving you tips about the tracks.
I also have a PC game called Luna-C, in the box. I got it many many years ago and there's literally no info about it online, it's kinda like Super Monkey Ball but uglier. It's kinda fun though, I liked it when I was a kid. Was pretty surprised to find out there are no downloads up for it, at least my disc still works.



Spoiler: Images











Looking up the publisher's name gives no good results.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=bl_dp_s_web_0?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Idigicon

What appears to be something from the dev
http://wasted.nz/userlog.php?user=24&log=1100


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 5, 2017)

I got my friend a holographic gold cartridge version of "Majora's Mask," but either my eBay skills are more god-tier than I thought they were or they aren't currently in very high demand right now because I got it for somewhere in the ballpark of $50


----------



## Depravo (Oct 5, 2017)

I still have a copy Panzer Dragoon Saga for the Saturn. Probably the only game I own which is now worth more than the original price.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I got my friend a holographic gold cartridge version of "Majora's Mask," but either my eBay skills are more god-tier than I thought they were or they aren't currently in very high demand right now because I got it for somewhere in the ballpark of $50


I bought it for $20 a couple of years ago


----------



## Albireo6972 (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a few rare games, 

PS2: 
.hack IMOQ all with booklets and DVD's
.hack//G.U Vol. 1 Special Edition (came with a figure of Haseo and the Terminal Disk)

PS1:
The Misadventures of Tron Bonne (I actually got this one for $5 at a K.B Toys that was shutting down)
Rhapsody a Musical Adventure, with booklet and CD

Xbox 360:
Rock Band: The Beatles limited edition
Catherine Love is Over Deluxe Edition (with boxers signed by Troy Baker)

PC:
I guess if you count it then Destiny 2 Collectors Edition, tho I don't really consider it rare myself.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine would be the limited edition of hyperdimension Neptunia reborth1.  Only 1000 copines were made.  I paid $60 and last I checked going rate for it was like $400


----------



## cearp (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a few things, but I think the (Japanese) Phantasy Star Online 1&2, 1&2 Plus, and 3 trial/demo disks.

I'm not sure how valuable they are, but I assume they are rare


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 5, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I have a sealed copy of EarthBound that I never used due to my SNES disappearing when I was little, is that special


That's probably worth at least $1000.


----------



## Termer (Oct 5, 2017)

Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing for Window 98
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/K9IAAOSwOyJX-Xhk/s-l1600.jpg
The hype was real

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Clifford DVD puzzle game from Wendy's Kids Meal
I'm not even joking. This is probably the rarest game I own.
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/43oAAOxyUrZSrwGP/s-l500.jpg


----------



## Chary (Oct 5, 2017)

I had Heart Gold and Soul Silver mint in box, and an original Earthbound cart, but they were both ruined by the flood. Otherwise, I have Fire Emblem Path of Radiance, every suikoden game, Chrono Trigger, Xenogears, Grandia, Secret of Mana, and Valkyrie Profile all with their original boxes and manuals. I have the Sonic Mania, Persona 5, and Fire Emblem Echoes special editions too. My collection spans 20 years, so there's a lot. I'll have to get my stuff out of storage and see what survived and post it all here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 5, 2017)

Termer said:


> Mavis Beacon Teaches Typing for Window 98
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/K9IAAOSwOyJX-Xhk/s-l1600.jpg
> The hype was real
> 
> ...


Play the nostalgia game and see how much you can get for it on eBay


----------



## Termer (Oct 5, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> That's probably worth at least $1000.


I checked. You can get a sealed Earthbound SNES cart for $40 USD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 5, 2017)

Termer said:


> I checked. You can get a sealed Earthbound SNES cart for $40 USD


Makes for a nice conversation starter tho


----------



## Termer (Oct 5, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Makes for a nice conversation starter tho


I agree. Anyway, if I had something like that, I'd download the ROM and sell that cart


----------



## zerofalcon (Oct 5, 2017)

Action 52 (NES game)


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't really consider myself a collector, but still have a lot of rare leftovers from the 90s such as a complete copy of Earthbound, several other RPGs for SNES, MMX2, MM7, Panzer Dragoon Saga, and most of the big RPGs for PS1 and it ALL stinks like cigarettes!


----------



## akira123 (Oct 5, 2017)

Club Nintendo's Game and Watch Collection for the DS. See it going for about £45 unsealed on eBay, which isn't too bad.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 5, 2017)

Is a release day FFVII worth anything?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 5, 2017)

Termer said:


> I checked. You can get a sealed Earthbound SNES cart for $40 USD


I'm gonna have to go with "no you can't". A repo cart, maybe, but a legitimate, original SNES copy would likely go for a tooooooon of money. Loose cartridges of the game go for like $100+ on their own, a boxed copy, unopened, is likely worth a ton of money.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm gonna have to go with "no you can't". A repo cart, maybe, but a legitimate, original SNES copy would likely go for a tooooooon of money. Loose cartridges of the game go for like $100+ on their own, a boxed copy, unopened, is likely worth a ton of money.


Tom shut up; you are ruining the con. The next step would have been "I would not mind it if you fancy getting rid of it, just as I am nice I will do $50".


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh, forgot to mention that I got LoZ OOT mint in box ;D


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 6, 2017)

Ehh I have sealed CEs and crap. Bravely Default and Persona 5 being the two bigger ones. I think My SNES copy of Mega Man X3 is worth big bucks though.


----------



## Langin (Oct 6, 2017)

things I consider worthwhile:

NDS: basically all main Pokémon games :')
NDS: Freshly Picked tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
N64: Kirby 64
N64: Paper mario
N64: Mario Party collection
N64: Conker's Bad Fur Day CIB
NGC: Puyo Pop Fever[Sealed]
NGC: Fire Emblem Path of Radiance
NGC: Kirby's Air Ride
Wii: Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
Wii: Xenoblade Chronicles
Wii: Metroid Prime Trilogy
Wii U: Bayonetta 2 First print edition
PS2: persona 3 FES (Pal)

I also have a boxed Virtual Boy with some games.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't really know about the rarity of my games. My guess is that the rarest game I own is the Japanese PS2 special edition of "Rez" including the trance vibratory peripheral complete in box.


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 6, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> I don't really know about the rarity of my games. My guess is that the rarest game I own is the Japanese PS2 special edition of "Rez" including the trance vibratory peripheral complete in box.



Got it last week. Pretty funny 

It could be interesting to start the same kind of thread but for hardware.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 6, 2017)

Konami World for Famicom.


----------



## bowser (Oct 6, 2017)

I just remembered I have OoT and Majora's Mask Collectors Editions for the N64, both complete in box. I also have a sealed Banjo-Tooie.


----------



## cashonly (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a sealed Halo 1 for PC.


----------



## VixenCult (Oct 6, 2017)

An original YellowVersion for gameboy :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

Korean version of Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## TVL (Oct 6, 2017)

I was at one point aiming to collect every game released on the Sega Master System... It's close to ten years since I added to that collection, but with a hundred games I have a few of the titles considered somewhat rare. Golden Axe Warrior and Sonic Spinball seems to be some of the more collectable games I have and it's between 75-130 dollars from the pages I quickly glanced at.

I'm surprised that no site I visited had Great Soccer (card-version) listed as rare or valuable... that was always my understanding and what I thought was the rarest game I owned.

I think the only game I really would like to own that is rare is The Great Giana Sisters (C64/Amiga), but I don't look for it or plan to buy it or anything.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

well.....  here's the rarest games i owned back in the day i can recall on systems i grew up on and the prices of how much there worth now on price charting web site.

NES=Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers 2=bought that at blockbuster once for 5 bucks now it's worth 200 or more dollars WTF?
SNES=Sparkster=payed 10 bucks for it when it came out now it's 80 bucks (ugh)
Nintendo 64=Clay Fighter Sculptors Cut now this the rare out all rare N64 games i have owned payed 28 bucks for it now it's worth almost 400 dollars... SOB
Gamecube=Fire emblem. just payed 40 bucks worth 80 now. big deal.
Wii=Fire emblem got it for an x-mas gift same price has i got it for a gift now
Game Boy=Kid Dracula can't recall how much i payed for it back then
Game Boy Color=Metal Gear Solid=not that rare... but still the price.
Game Boy Advance=Fire Embelm= same price now has paying new price.
Nintendo DS=Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow=not that rare or for cost...
Nintend 3ds=Tekken 3DS Prime Edition=not rare but it's the most costly 3ds game i owned back in the day.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Is a release day FFVII worth anything?


the price came down quite a bit, black label ones are hovering around $30


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I don't know how much of you are collectors but I find the concept of collecting games quite interesting. While I myself am not a collector, it's cool to do research on rare and expensive games. So what's the rarest game you own?
> 
> I do not have much but the rarest games I own are Fire Embelm Path of radiance ($60) and Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn ($80). They are aren't the rarest GC/Wii game but they are hard to find at a low price.


Probably, Super Smash Bros Melee. Yeah, I don't have a very interesting collection.


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, it depends. If you only count retail games, I really don't know - I've got Metroid Prime Trilogy Collector's Edition for the Wii, a PAL version of Persona 4 for the PS2 (unlike the NTSC version, it contained an extra CD with the game's OST) and an imported JAP Pokémon Platinum DS game (not rare, but I got it as a gift back at launch from a family member who lived - and still lives - in japan).

If betas count too, then my rarest pieces are definitely some PS2 Online Beta trial discs that I got a while back on the cheap, with the most valuable ones being Killzone, Jak X, Monster Hunter and Metal Gear Solid Subistence.

Finally, this really shouldn't count for obivous reasons but a few years back I've helped a friend of mine to code a small indie game that got released around a year ago, Bounty Runner. Honestly, even if I did help, I didn't have that big of a role in the game's development and the game isn't well known or anything, but I kept a lot of backups and stuff both for nostalgia value and because I've always loved to see unused stuff in videogames and mess around with betas, so I've got around 40 prototypes of that game and a few other stuff such as tech demos and various test builds: some of them were shown publicly at conventions (NärCon), other were released with minor differences online, but none of them have ever been officially released as-is. I can't release them to the public but maybe one day I'll be able to make a video showing those early builds.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Those Pokewalkers aren't worth much, I don't know if the box adds anything to the value though.


Well yeah, I don't own very many rare games so I figured I would post the one that would probably sell for the most. Which would easily be



godreborn said:


> possibly the donkey kong country competition cart that was played in the blockbuster gaming championship.  lol


Does it look any different from a regular DKC cart? If so I would love to see pics.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Oct 11, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm gonna have to go with "no you can't". A repo cart, maybe, but a legitimate, original SNES copy would likely go for a tooooooon of money. Loose cartridges of the game go for like $100+ on their own, a boxed copy, unopened, is likely worth a ton of money.


How about mint with the Mach Pizza air freshener?  I'm not even sure that's the rarest. Wow I am old.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

I have all of the Japanese Gameboy Pokemon games. Don't know if that's worth much.


----------



## Stephano (Oct 11, 2017)

GalladeGuy said:


> I have all of the Japanese Gameboy Pokemon games. Don't know if that's worth much.


A friend of mine has those.......
I'm quite jealous


----------



## Enryx25 (Oct 11, 2017)

The Godfather: Limited Edition (PS2)


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 11, 2017)

Worm’s W.M.D All stars edition for Xbox one (still has the plastic slide cover)

Sonic Jems collectors edition for GameCube 

Mass effect 2 collectors edition for Xbox 360

Halo 3 collectors tin edition for Xbox 360

A halo reach themed Xbox 360 

A 30th anniversary of Luigi themed 3ds


----------



## YTElias (Oct 11, 2017)

The rarest Game?
The DS Game Ghost Trick


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 11, 2017)

Rarest thing I have? I don't know, but I have a GameBoy Printer new in box, a japanese N64 with the 64DD (I don't have any game of the 64DD sadly) and probably my Pokémon Pikachu thing (also know as Pocket Pikachu) I don't know how much is rare is it.


----------



## AzerothArg (Oct 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You think? My local video game store had plenty of them on the shelf. Or maybe I was just lucky.



Well, it sold roughly 1/4 of the switch's copies. In my country, I saw only the initial release and rarely any copy on local ebay


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Oct 23, 2017)

Worms Blast and Fire Emblem in box.

For GBA.

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 23, 2017)

Worst seller? Face Training, you know, that DSi exclusive one (I actually played it for over 15 days)

Highest irrationally valued and hard to find in stores? Pokemon Soulsilver with the Pokewalker - actually, I thought I had lost it 2013 through 2016, found it by complete chance under a heap of foreign coins

Not rare here but it is for less lucky countries? Xenoblade Wii (and for a different reason, the N3DS version)

Just weird? Australian version of Animal Crossing PG, which doesn't have e-reader support since it's obviously the European one, but claims to have it on the box


----------



## Vieela (Oct 23, 2017)

Actually probs Battleship game from 3DS
I doubt it's rare at all, but it's the rarest of my collection (as in less sales and less people knowing about the game itself).

Even my dad has a better collection than mine. He has some few games from the Odyssey console.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Oct 26, 2017)

Conker's Bad Fur Day sealed. My friend's the one holding it for me since we commonly split the collection to save room.


----------



## nero99 (Oct 26, 2017)

I had aquire a copy of bucky O'Hare and ended up selling it for $200 on ebay since it was in used condition


----------

